# Random Freezes and Shutdowns



## Undeadk9

Hey G2x users,

I am a developer for the mytouch 4g slide. I just bought my wife the G2x and it WAS a great phone. I say WAS becuz now my wifes phone keeps randomly shutting it self down and it always requires a battery pull for it to turn back on. Here's my question, is this a very well known software bug or would this be hardware related?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Port using Tapatalk


----------



## Undeadk9

Oh and the phone came with 2.3.3 pre loaded. I'm half temped to root it but I want to figure this glitch out. She if its software or hardware.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Port using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwes1020

That is a known issue on some devices. I want to say its software related but i dont remember for sure. I know i never had the issue but alot have. But if you bought the phone from tmobile recently id go pester them to give you another one. If not flashing it wont hurt.

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Undeadk9

Kwes1020 said:


> That is a known issue on some devices. I want to say its software related but i dont remember for sure. I know i never had the issue but alot have. But if you bought the phone from tmobile recently id go pester them to give you another one. If not flashing it wont hurt.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


Thank you. I kinda figured it was a known issue. If ur not having the issue then its not software. It is hardware.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Port using Tapatalk


----------



## Dj-DUbster_TN

Undeadk9 said:


> Thank you. I kinda figured it was a known issue. If ur not having the issue then its not software. It is hardware.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Port using Tapatalk


I'm gonna say software cause I never had that issue unroll I flashed a custom kernel,I'm pretty sure its do to some Uv and oc settings

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Undeadk9

Dj-DUbster_TN said:


> I'm gonna say software cause I never had that issue unroll I flashed a custom kernel,I'm pretty sure its do to some Uv and oc settings
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


Idk. I'm sure its hardware cause its bone stock no root as of yet. She got her new g2x and the hard shutdowns stopped but with the refurb device she got it has been randomly rebooting which is definitely software related. I am already working on a pink themed GB rom for the wife's device with alot of framework fixes and build.prop fixes to kill the random reboot issues.

Sent from my RubiX ICS v5.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## tahahawa

Undeadk9 said:


> Idk. I'm sure its hardware cause its bone stock no root as of yet. She got her new g2x and the hard shutdowns stopped but with the refurb device she got it has been randomly rebooting which is definitely software related. I am already working on a pink themed GB rom for the wife's device with alot of framework fixes and build.prop fixes to kill the random reboot issues.
> 
> Sent from my RubiX ICS v5.0 using Tapatalk


Try factory reseting


----------



## Dj-DUbster_TN

Undeadk9 said:


> Idk. I'm sure its hardware cause its bone stock no root as of yet. She got her new g2x and the hard shutdowns stopped but with the refurb device she got it has been randomly rebooting which is definitely software related. I am already working on a pink themed GB rom for the wife's device with alot of framework fixes and build.prop fixes to kill the random reboot issues.
> 
> Sent from my RubiX ICS v5.0 using Tapatalk


Well if it works then u should upload whatever framework tweaks you use to fix it

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


----------



## mikew29

not sure if this is still live or not. But the reboot & shutdown r software related. Your best bet is to root it and drop a cm7 rom on it and life will be better. If you want to keep the 2.3.3 "stock" feel, use whitehawx rom.
Good luck


----------



## Undeadk9

mikew29 said:


> not sure if this is still live or not. But the reboot & shutdown r software related. Your best bet is to root it and drop a cm7 rom on it and life will be better. If you want to keep the 2.3.3 "stock" feel, use whitehawx rom.
> Good luck


My wife got sick of her G2x and got an iPhone 4S. Thanks alot LG. You really screwed the pooch on the G2x. I seriously cant believe they only put 512mb RAM on it. I mean seriously? No wonder. It is the one and only android device with a dual core and only 512mb. All others are dual core and 768mb of RAM. LG sucks.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodyne

After purchase, my own device would shut down roughly three times a day, and freeze badly enough that I needed to pull the battery twice or three times per week. Now running CM7 and I make the guy at the desk next to mine jealous over stability and reliability.

Yes, he has a G2X also. And we're both in tech support. For a wireless provider.

Sorry, can't drop any more hints.

Anyway, running CM7 and clocked up to 1.2GHz this phone is a dream. But rooting and ROM-ing is not supported and voids your warranty (but not your insurance).

The issue isn't exclusively hardware, but there have got to be a few hardware-software mismatches that give the device some problems. If your wife isn't using the phone, my personal and non-professional advice is to mod the phone. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Undeadk9

Electrodyne said:


> After purchase, my own device would shut down roughly three times a day, and freeze badly enough that I needed to pull the battery twice or three times per week. Now running CM7 and I make the guy at the desk next to mine jealous over stability and reliability.
> 
> Yes, he has a G2X also. And we're both in tech support. For a wireless provider.
> 
> Sorry, can't drop any more hints.
> 
> Anyway, running CM7 and clocked up to 1.2GHz this phone is a dream. But rooting and ROM-ing is not supported and voids your warranty (but not your insurance).
> 
> The issue isn't exclusively hardware, but there have got to be a few hardware-software mismatches that give the device some problems. If your wife isn't using the phone, my personal and non-professional advice is to mod the phone. You won't be sorry.


Thanks to this crap device my wife now has an iPhone 4S. Thanks LG for making a complete crap android device.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------

